# Could Galadriel have captured the light of Silmarill in the Arkenstone?



## Light of Varda (Sep 20, 2021)

Hello Everyone! So as we all know that Galadriel capture the light of the Silmarill in a phail so my question is can she capture the light of Silmarill in the Arkenstone? And just for clarification, she haven't created her phail yet so she still has the strength so can she do it? Can the niece of Feanor, the grand-niece of the king of All Elves, can she capture the light of Earendil in the Arkenstone and yes! She has the stone in her possession so can she?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

The Light of the Silmaril would not have been contained within the Arkenstone - as far as is known, the Arkenstone was potentially made by the hands of Dwarves, whilst the Silmarils were crafted by the hand of Féanáro, a Noldorin Elf.

Moreover, Elves generally did not get along well with Dwarves, since the Dwarves were not counted amongst the _Eruhini_ (Children of Ilúvatar) - they were created by Aule, and named the _Naugrim_, meaning "short ones", and thus would not live in harmony with the Firstborn and Secondborn.

Therefore, it seems unlikely that Galadriel could have captured or transferred the Light of the Silmaril into the Arkenstone.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 25, 2022)

Light of Varda said:


> Hello Everyone! So as we all know that Galadriel capture the light of the Silmarill in a phail so my question is can she capture the light of Silmarill in the Arkenstone? And just for clarification, she haven't created her phail yet so she still has the strength so can she do it? Can the niece of Feanor, the grand-niece of the king of All Elves, can she capture the light of Earendil in the Arkenstone and yes! She has the stone in her possession so can she?


I'm not sure the Arkenstone DOES have the light of a Silmaril in it. It's been speculated by fans but no where stated by Tolkien.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 25, 2022)

ZehnWaters said:


> I'm not sure the Arkenstone DOES have the light of a Silmaril in it. It's been speculated by fans but no where stated by Tolkien.


Indeed - that was my entire point. That it was unlikely to have been there in the first place, and even if it could, it still seems unlikely.


----------



## Ent (Oct 27, 2022)

To the Thread question: "Could Galadriel have captured the light of Silmaril in the Arkenstone" - my response would be "no". I do not see how.

Galadriel is nowhere stated to have any kind of training or ability in Smithcraft.

The Silmarils - the Palantir - all the Rings of Power including the Three Rings and the One - the mighty Elven blades - the reforging of Narsil - these were all made by Smiths.

See what Galadriel says even about her 'phial':
"For you I have prepared this.’ She held up a small crystal phial: it glittered as she moved it, and rays of white light sprang from her hand. ‘In this phial,’ she said, ‘is caught the light of Eärendil’s star, set amid the waters of my fountain."

The phial is naught more than a crystal container containing some of the water from her fountain. Not much craft in that. And she does not say she captured the light in the fountain. How the light is in the water we don't know. But it is.


----------

